# Strange private message from a Tivo Memeber



## hairyblue

Any one else get a strange private email from a Tivo Community Member today?

It looks like spam and when I looked up the member he hasn't posted in a long time.


----------



## LoadStar

Pan Chun/SparkleMotion?


----------



## hairyblue

There is a list of people who also got the same message I did. It had a link which looks very unsafe to click on.

Should I report it to the admin somehow?

What's been going on with the up/down of the TC in the last few days?


----------



## jsmeeker

Someone keeps telling me Birdman sucked.


----------



## DevdogAZ

hairyblue said:


> There is a list of people who also got the same message I did. It had a link which looks very unsafe to click on.
> 
> Should I report it to the admin somehow?
> 
> What's been going on with the up/down of the TC in the last few days?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525791


----------



## hairyblue

dwatt , hairyblue , nessie , panther61 , Raj 

Got the spam with link.


----------



## 59er

How should one report PM spam?


----------



## sean67854

Did anyone else get a spam PM from mbates73?


----------



## hairyblue

I don't know and I haven't seen this guy post in a long time. I wonder who has his PW.


----------



## dianebrat

I just got a spam PM from mbates73 that I'm assuming went to many others, but I don't see a way to report a PM?

Am I missing something? I'd think that the ability to report abuses in PM would be very handy.


----------



## dianebrat

Yep.. I reported it down in Forum Operations, I was actually surprised there's no way to flag a PM.


----------



## cwerdna

Yep. I did, as well. 

Was pretty odd...


----------



## cwerdna

Mine came from mbates73.

Here's what it contained:
Hi!
How many times should I remind you that all films are now on this site (followed by a link I didn't click on)?


----------



## hefe

cwerdna said:


> Mine came from mbates73.
> 
> Here's what it contained:
> Hi!
> How many times should I remind you that all films are now on this site (followed by a link I didn't click on)?


You should remind me 17 times.


----------



## Mike Lang

It's not built into this version.

Odd...That account has been around for years.


----------



## replaytv

Ya, I got the same message, and I see no way to report him. I clicked on his profile and options of the message. No option to get rid of scum like this sending spam to members. Looks like the website needs some modification.


----------



## Ment

mbate73 acct is on a roll. Looks like it was a CC based on what was sent to mine.


----------



## Alfer

Nope.


----------



## hairyblue

cwerdna said:


> Mine came from mbates73.
> 
> Here's what it contained:
> Hi!
> How many times should I remind you that all films are now on this site (followed by a link I didn't click on)?


Mine came from mbates73 too. He must be busy. I really doubt it's him.


----------



## hairyblue

I got my spam note from him too. Odd timing with the new change over.


----------



## The Spud

I got 2


----------



## jsmeeker

taken over by a bot


----------



## BlueMerle

Hopefully it will soon be taken over by a Bott.


----------



## hefe

But they am sorry.


----------



## Adam1115

Had a hard time finding this thread again. Too bad you can't report PMs.


----------



## MonsterJoe

Should the thread have stayed there, or a sticky been posted, so people will see it and ignore any PMs they got?

The thread in HH inspired me to change my PW after 10 years.


----------



## David Bott

When this happens, we can purge all PM's sent by the member. Is some people will never see them.

This is what can happen with week passwords. All the need to do is look at threads and get user names and then start trying passwords. Every 5 incorrect locks the account for 15 mins. Usually, as mentioned, they get in by just poor passwords.

Let this be a lesson. Do not use "password" as your password.


----------



## MonsterJoe

time to change my password again! 

(that makes sense - thanks for the reply)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I should be OK...my password is HMmFvBh8A8js.


----------



## kdmorse

A little googling shows other forums have been hit as well, in the past few days, with the exact same text.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I should be OK...my password is HMmFvBh8A8js.


Damnit. Now I have to change the combination on my luggage...


----------



## Rocketslc

Well darn, the perfect end to a dreadful day. I didn't even rate a spam message from a bot.


----------



## unitron

kdmorse said:


> A little googling shows other forums have been hit as well, in the past few days, with the exact same text.
> 
> Damnit. Now I have to change the combination on my luggage...


What are you complaining about? I'm the one who has to change birthdays!


----------



## waynomo

unitron said:


> What are you complaining about? I'm the one who has to change birthdays!


Bravo!


----------

